# Several DIY Projects



## es31710 (Nov 27, 2011)

My first project I am doing is making a DIY Co2. I am using this link will this work?http://www.plantedtank.net/articles/DIY-Yeast-CO2/7/
Next this is going to be the big one. I do not want to spend money on a stupid kit. I want to DIY so it will be more cost effective. 
Here is what the light looks like. Any suggestions on how to go about this. I want to use CFL but I don't think this will fit four pin bulbs. So what I wanted to do was replace the Fluorescent sockets with regular screw in bulb sockets but was not sure how to go about it.


----------

